

How smart is your app? A hierarchy for smartphone applications - whitegloveapps
http://whitegloveapps.com/2010/06/06/smartphone-app-hierarchy/

======
jms928
Not directly related, but this post made me think of our evolving "need" for
ever more technology in our everyday lives. When using apps becomes as
mainstream as having a mobile phone or having internet access at home, even
those of us who think we get along fine day-to-day without apps will, I think,
come to believe we need them to function, just as I now think I could not live
my life without reliable internet access.

~~~
whitegloveapps
Good point: 30 years ago, who knew they needed a phone with them at all times?
Now we can't live without one and, increasingly, the apps on it (like maps,
restaurant reviews, and movie times).

